# Lost: barrel pump carlisle green shoshone tombstone also ammo box



## bignuts45 (Mar 2, 2005)

Lost about 12:30 pm 7/30 Pump has hibler written on it with old number please call 3036532990 or email [email protected] if found!
Thanks!


----------



## bignuts45 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Actually Carlson pump*

Just updating.


----------

